# EMT vs First Responder



## oleg (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a couple of instances to discuss. I am an EMT in PA, my driver partner is a first responder. On one occasion we were picking up a psych patient, who was also physical and verbally abusive. On arrival we found him chained up, supine on the bed. He was also trying to get out, and was moving a lot. Immediatly my first reaction was: I am not taking this guy... Or at least someone has to accompany me in the back of the ambulance. So my genius partner, told the staff, without my consent, that we were taking the guy. I was shocked because I was the one supposed to be with this guy in the back (???) He also told me, that we should tie his hands together for safety. I told him we could not do that! So he, assumed I did not know what I was talking about, went to truck to look for ropes? SO he came back with the CID straps (the ones you put on the chin and forhead, to the longboard) LMAO, he thought those were cuffs, but I told him they are used in the neck, spine injury, idiot. SO I called my company for additional crew.

Yesterday, We took patient out of ER, I started interviewing the patient in the hallway, while waiting for elevator. My partner, told me to stop asking the patient dumb questions...... This time, I directly told not to interfere, and be quit, while I do my job. After the shift, I told my boss, he suggested to write an incident report.

Also on numerous occsassions, my partner telling the females he incounters, while in my presence. LIke he would see a woman, in the elevator, and he would smile, and tell her in playful manner to come with us, or jump on the stretcher so we could take her with us. that sort of things. That happens like 100 in a single shift. In many instances i feel the women seem to like attention, but in the long run it can be seen as sexual harassment.

One time I had to tell him to shut up, when we were picking up a young lady, who was suicidal. My partner started flrting with her. I told him to shut up because I had to be with her in the back of the truck and god knows what can happen.... any opinions?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 15, 2013)

Keep writing up incident reports. That covers your butt and will show management that he is a huge liability.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 15, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Keep writing up incident reports. That covers your butt and will show management that he is a huge liability.



Agree. Sounds like your partner is just immature and needs to grow up.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Oct 15, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Agree. Sounds like your partner is just immature and needs to grow up.



Agreed.


----------



## oleg (Oct 15, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Agree. Sounds like your partner is just immature and needs to grow up.



immature as in being 29 years old. he is also a very unsafe driver. at one location he always goes against the one way. one time he started horning the car in front of our truck. the lady did not want to turn right on red, while she could. so my partner got angry and started horning. the lady in the car looked up out dispatch number and filed a complain against driver. while my partner continued vocally shouting to the lady how he feels about her driving.


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd walk into my supervisor and flat out refuse to work with him. Then I'd start listing off everything.


----------



## oleg (Oct 16, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> I'd walk into my supervisor and flat out refuse to work with him. Then I'd start listing off everything.



that was what I did yesterday


----------



## IslandTime (Oct 17, 2013)

oleg said:


> immature as in being 29 years old. .



Immature is a state of mental/emotional growth that may or may not have anything to due with chronological age. I've met 12 year olds that are more mature than some 50 year olds that I know.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Oct 17, 2013)

And there's a reason he hasn't excelled past first responder. Sounds like he shouldn't have that title as is.


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome I am also a Pennsylvanian here. 

OTOH your best bet is to file the incident reports its a paper trail proving his behavior is less than adequate and how you disapprove of it.

As far as being a flirt, I do it with everyone 8 to 80, but I know my limitations I think its part of my personality.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 17, 2013)

We had an employee like that. Turned out he was plain crazy and that inappropriateness was just the camel's nose coming under the tent.

unleashed, in an age of cell phone cameras and internet postings, I'd be like  a guard at Buckingham castle. You missed the golden age of EMS freedom of expression.


----------



## Vitals (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm a First Responder and I've never had that problem I was trained to listen to higher ups EMT AEMT PARAMEDIC etc. I don't know maybe your partner is just THAT GUY they warn you about in training


----------



## LMedic90 (Dec 6, 2013)

I would personally tell my supervisor that he was a liability and risking patient safety, and ask to be re assigned, this guy could effect your license as well if he keeps it up.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 7, 2013)

First responder vs EMT?  sounds like your partner needs to be disciplined or terminated.  nothing to do with training levels, he sounds like someone who needs to find another profession.

if your the EMT, than it's your show.  he can contribute, but at the end of the day, it's your decision.  if I was in your position, I would tell my supervisor that I refuse to work with that idiot.


----------



## sweetpete (Dec 16, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> As far as being a flirt, I do it with everyone 8 to 80, but I know my limitations I think its part of my personality.



Ha! Did you really just admit to flirting with 8 year olds?! Jeez. <_<


----------



## CFal (Dec 16, 2013)

sweetpete said:


> Ha! Did you really just admit to flirting with 8 year olds?! Jeez. <_<



He meant 18 I'm sure, missed the one


----------



## okiemedic (Dec 26, 2013)

I've been seeing a lot of EMR/EMT units lately here in Oklahoma. I don't work on a rig anymore. an ILS agency in Dallas frightened me enough to stay away from EMS for a long time. I work at an awesome Hospital in OKC.

I don't think training cert level is this guys problem. He's just an idiot. We recently had to fire a guy who was an MP in the military and an EMT. He'd get all worked up and tell other workers he was gonna punch nurses in the face and say extremely inappropriate things to staff.


----------



## jeepdude911 (Dec 27, 2013)

Try to get reassigned. Then someone else can work with this loose cannon and hopefully report the same behavior to build a case for termination.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Dec 29, 2013)

If he needs to go, he will eventually go. Could be a personal thing, could be something everyone has a problem with.


----------



## NBFFD2433 (Dec 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Keep writing up incident reports. That covers your butt and will show management that he is a huge liability.



This


----------

